# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Махабхарата. Книга 1. Адипарва. Издание ББТ

## Advaita-Kripalu Das

Дорогие издатели из "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст", пожалуйста переиздайте книгу "Махабхарата. Книга 1. Адипарва. (перевод Хридаянанда дас Госвами)."
Очень многие люди спрашивают где можно купить эту книгу, а её нигде нет. Тем более "Философоская книга" начала издавать остальные части "Махабхараты" и уже издали несколько томов. А первый не стали издавать, т.к. он был издан ББТ.
Можно ли на это надеяться в обозримом будущем?

----------


## vijitatma das

Харе Кришна! Простите за задержку с ответом.
Наше издательство работает по принципу "Спрос рождает предложение". Книги издаются, если набирается достаточно заказов на них. Если представители ББТ в разных регионах пришлют заказы на эту книгу, то почему бы не переиздать? Пока таких заказов не было.

----------

